
Blogs are harmful and we are learning wrongly - giongto35
https://dev.to/giongto35/blogs-are-harmful-and-we-are-learning-wrongly-19hl
======
qubex
I couldn’t agree more.

The author also (wittingly or unwittingly) gets in a worthwhile criticism of
the totally rote titles and topics that feature prominently on most of the
blogs I come across.

Personally I’m far more partial to reading some published texts on any given
topic before I wade into the jargon-laden shop-talk between bragging or
propagandists.

And once I do... to be perfectly frank, I wish I hadn’t. The hypertext-based
topic-entered websites and forums of Web 1.0 were a far superior medium for
disseminating and discussing any kind of topic, to be perfectly honest.

------
metalliqaz
hard to take this seriously with all the spelling/grammar errors

also it's a blog post advising against reading blog posts

~~~
qubex
I’m a grammar nazi and a stickler for form, but it’s pretty obvious the author
deserves a pass for being a not being a native English speaker.

As for making a blog post decrying blog posts, I’d say the message is not the
medium and ask you how you suggest he divulge is (noteworthy) message.

